# Driving from Hamilton ON to Victoria BC



## julie01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi we are moving from Hamilton Ontario to Victoria BC as my husband is starting a new job on the 1st Nov, we will be driving a 20ft truck and a car, I have been told that the best route is through the states. has anyone done this journey who could give us some advice as to where to stop and rest etc etc we plan to take about a week to get there. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


julie01 said:


> Hi we are moving from Hamilton Ontario to Victoria BC as my husband is starting a new job on the 1st Nov, we will be driving a 20ft truck and a car, I have been told that the best route is through the states. has anyone done this journey who could give us some advice as to where to stop and rest etc etc we plan to take about a week to get there. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


That's a 48 hour drive, and you best option is to drive through the US.

On day 1, I would personally clear Michigan, Illinois and will stop and rest anywhere near Madison, Wisconsin. [with a 20' uHaul + a car, it should take you circa 12 hours or less] normally, that's a 9 1/2 hrs trip.

I would recommend you determine how many hours/kms per day you plan to drive, and then plan accordingly. Your absolute and without hesitation help centre is: International Travel | AAA Exchange

*TIPS*: 

1) There are plenty of decent/clean hotels along the way. Normally you would pay $89.00US per night, and continental breakfast, wifi, pool and gym are included/available.: http://www.super8.com/

2) Ensure you get/add extra insurance to your car and belongings. 

3) Ensure your hauling vehicle comes with a 24 hours roadside assistance and replacement.

4) Ensure to get a safety/road inspection on your personal vehicle. (It will still sustain wear and tear).

5) Get a pre-paid mobile in the US: 3G Smartphone Plans | Verizon Wireless -Verizon Wireless

6) Prepare an Emergency Travel Kit: Preparing an Emergency Kit for Your Car

in addition to the above, remember to stop every so often to stretch your legs and rest. *Fatigue* will be your traveling buddy.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

The comments above are good but, personally, I would rather see Canada than the US so I would use the Trans Canada.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

How does this go with customs? How can you prove that these are your belonging and thus not stolen goods and that you are on your way to your new home in Canada (and not to some flea market in the US to sell everything)?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


EVHB said:


> How does this go with customs? How can you prove that these are your belonging and thus not stolen goods and that you are on your way to your new home in Canada (and not to some flea market in the US to sell everything)?


At the border you would fill out a form indicating you are in transit. Similar procedure Americans follow when on their way to Alaska.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## julie01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you for the information it has helped a lot, would you know of any camp sites that accept tents along the route ?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Made the trip from Winnipeg Mb to Kingston Ont. many times.

Best route is he all interstate one that goes through Chicago. Is about 300 kms longer that the all Canada route but much faster as is completely interstate from Detroit/Windsor to the return crossing south of Winnipeg.

Take the 401 to Windsor cross at Detroit and then take I94 to Chiacago, switch to I90 for a while then back onto I94. 


If going to BC you can just stay on I94 at Fargo ( of movie fame) instead of turning north on I29 to Winnipeg. I 94 will take you to Seattle, turn north and you can catch the ferry from Tsawwassen to Victoria just north of the US border.

As for Customs you may be able to seal the truck when entering the US to save hassle leaving, have a complete manifest of all goods, copies of bills of sale etc. as much as possible.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


julie01 said:


> Thank you for the information it has helped a lot, would you know of any camp sites that accept tents along the route ?


No, I don't. My suggestion is to map your trip based on the hours you want to drive and mark potential lodging.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

julie01 said:


> Thank you for the information it has helped a lot, would you know of any camp sites that accept tents along the route ?



If you are doing the trip in October it might be pretty cold at night if you are in a tent.


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

Rather than driving through Detroit, I would suggest taking the 402 to Sarnia and then take the I69 from Sarnia, around Lansing and finally connect to I94. This will save a lot of traffic congestion from Windsor to Ann Arbor. I69 hardly has any traffic.


----------



## julie01 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi all our trip is getting close but I'm still not sure which route to take the 94 through Jamestownth onto Billings where it becomes the 90 ... or take the 90 straight through Sioux falls, Rapid City all the way to seatlle, i was told that there are more camping places and places to stay ie (supper 8) along the 90. Can anyone confirm 
Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry, I've never done that trip/route.

As I mentioned though, I would be wary about spending nights in a tent. It was only 3 degrees celcius here in southern Ontario last night and some of the areas in the US that you will be driving through are likely to be colder at the time of your trip.

Here is a thought - do you have a CAA membership? If so, they have all kinds of information for people doing trips like yours. They will even plan out the trip for you. If you don't have a membership it might be a good idea to take one out just in case and, as a bonus, you can then use their travel services.


----------

